# Is Social Media Hurting Your Mental Health?



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 19, 2017)

*Practice 'Safe Social'*
by Robert T. Muller[/URL],York University
July 19, 2017

Award-winning public speaker, businesswoman, and one of Canada?s Top 100  Most Powerful Women Bailey Parnell takes to the stage in this  captivating TED talk. In it, she discusses the addictive lure of social  media within our society, and its? impact on our mental health and  well-being. Parnell proposes several solutions, such as practicing ?safe  social? in order to mitigate the negative consequences of social media.


----------

